# Peanut Butter



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Do I have the only silly puppy that has ZERO interest in peanut butter? I filled up his kong with kibble, sealed it with peanut butter. He took one lick of the peanut butter and won't touch it again.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL..my two girls love it...my baby boy could care less about it..so you are not alone!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie won't eat it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha ha... silly boy!! Try some cream cheese instead of pb!!

Tillie loves everything. seriously, I have found NOTHING that she doesn't like.... too bad she has SO many allergies.. thankfully pb and dairy are OK!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus didn't care for it either but I should try again as I have found that his tastes change. He loves cream cheese!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody isn't a huge peanut butter fan. He doesnt' refuse to eat it or anything, but he can certainly walk away from it. He is a huge lover of cream cheese though.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, your help please. Lucky has not had anything but kibble which he adores and cannot get enough of. The vet said peanut butter tops the list of foods to which dog's are allergic and best not try. We've given him no treats or table food and I'm thinking a great eater like him would really love something more (although he's doing very well on a life of kibble and I don't want to make the kibble look bad). What if anything do you offer as a bedtime snack?? What does an allergy look like? Can it be serious (my grandson cannot eat peanuts at all). Thanks for your input ALSO, how about a bone for a 12 week puppy? Is that all right? Would be so much better for chewing than the table leg. And those Himalayan chews. Are they safe? Do bits break off? You can see I'm confused on this count. Thanks.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Carrots and apples, chopped up, are good choices treats. When Tucker was a little pup and chewing on things, we gave him a large carrot to chew. He loves Merrick's Flossies also to chew on. Chewing feet and scratching ears are two indicators of allergies. Tucker has seasonal allergies (spring and fall). He gets 1/2 a benadryl twice a day. I started giving him coconut oil daily and he no longer chews/licks his paw. Sorry, I couldn't be of more help with allergies, but my knowledge/experience is limited. Lucky sure is a cutie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No not surprising at all. Gucci liked it when she was a puppy, but not so much now. Now, her crack is butter...tuna (canned) is a close second and beef jerky. They get a bit picky and are not like other breeds who will eat anything.

They will find their sinful culinary delight, it just won't be peanut butter 

Oh, i should mention these are not treats she gets every day or even every month for that matter, but what she goes crazy and begs for..

When she was a puppy, we'd give her cheese, but some dogs don't digest that well, not a huge issue with her, and little bites of chicken and chicken jerky I would make in the dehydrator
Kara


----------

